# Acer Nitro 5 AN517-51 -- NEU Gekauft - Temperatur zu Heiss??! Lebensdauer?!



## Gast1658005803 (22. Januar 2020)

Hallo,
nun habe ich mir nach 7 Jahren einen neuen Laptop gekönnt.
Tatsächlich habe ich mir das Teil nur wegen eines Games zugelegt, welches ich sehr 
 gerne immer mal Abends für ein Stündchen spielen möchte.
Auf meinem alten Rechner ging es nur noch in 640x480, wo ich nichts weiter auser Formen und Farben erkannt habe.  

Bei dem Neukauf handelt es sich um ein Acer Nitro 5 AN517 - 51.
Dieser wird jedoch sofort extrem heiss und ich weiss nicht wo ich mich 
 hinwenden kann um zu fragen, ob das so wirklich OK und "normal" ist.
Ich möchte das Gerät lange nutzen, aber bei diesen Temperaturen hält das Notebook ja kein halbes Jahr.

Das Teil an sich ist einfach der Hammer, eine Höllenmaschine. Und wenn man 7
 Jahre mit einem Thinkpad Edge E330 gearbeitet hat, dann ist das neue 
 Gerät ein unglaublicher Luxus.
Allerdings scheint es auch seinen Preis zu haben - die Hardware wird wiegesagt extrem heiss.

Ich gehe mit meinen Sachen äußerst penibel und pflegsam und sorgsam um und möchte die Geräte so lange nutzen wie nur möglich.
Das Gerät war sehr teuer und eine Neuanschaffung in den nächsten 5-6 Jahren ist schon vom Prinzip her absolut ausgeschlossen. 

Den Laptop habe ich also frisch eingerichtet. Es gab auch nicht viel zu 
 tun, W10 Home war schon drauf und es ist "nichts" weiter installiert als
 eben W10 Home, Steam und das besagte Spiel.

Prozessor ist der Intel i7-9750H, 2,6GHZ normal, bis 4,5GHz im Turbo,
6 Kerne,
Grafikkarte die Geforce GTX 1660 Ti mit 6 GB DDR6 Ram
und Speicher sind 16 GB DDR Ram verbaut.

Grafikkartentreiber ist Nvidia 418.xx glaube ich. Es müsste 417.xx oder 418.xx sein.

Ich habe das besagte Spiel gestartet. Und was mich wundert ist das sofortige Starten der beiden Lüfter mit maximal Lautstärke.
Ich bin es natürlich anders gewohnt vom thinkpad und wusste dass diese hier Lauter werden. Aber was da los geht ist schon der Wahnsinn - es hört 
 sich wie ein Staubsauger an. Und ich fühl mich überhaupt nicht wohl 
 damit - ich habe einfach Angst dass der überhitzt, verschleisst, kaputt 
 geht und Unmengen Staub einsaugt.

"Hochgebockt" ist er schon damit Luft unten rann kann.
Nun habe ich also HWMonitor gestartet und bin echt erschrocken über die Werte:

Sobald das Spiel startet sind CPU bei ca. 85°C und die GPU bei 75°C.

Für meine Begriffe ist das viel viel zu hoch!! So hält der Rechner doch 
 kein Jahr und ich hab in ein paar Monaten nur Ärger damit..!

Was mich auch wundert, der Ressourcenmonitor bzw. der Taskmanager von Windows 10 gibt mir die volle Last BEIDER Grafikkarten an:
also die integrierte Intel UHD 630 und die Geforce1660 Ti.

Kann es vielleicht daran liegen? Das die GPU und der Prozessor sofort innerhalb kürzester Zeit bei Start des Spieles so extrem heiss werden? 
Weil die UHD mit rödelt?
Müsste sich denn die integrierte Intel UHD 630 nicht abschalten? Wozu wird die
 belastet, wenn ich doch die Geforce Ti1660 Ti habe?

Sind die Temperaturen normal? Ich denke nicht.
Wie lange hält damit der Rechner?
und vor allem - es ist ja noch Winter. Was mach ich dann erst im Sommer bei
 35°C im Zimmer? Dann kann ich den Rechner von Mitte Mai bis September 
 garnicht erst anmachen. 

Ich überlege eben ihn event. zurück zu 
 geben. Es muss ja auch nicht sein das mit dem Spiel - er war recht teuer
 und noch liege ich in den 14 Tagen Rückgaberecht.

Für den Preis möchte ich den Rechner wiegesagt lange nutzen und ich recherchiere nun schon seit 10 Tagen im Netz alle Möglichen Seiten dazu durch.
Ich muss mich entscheiden - behalte ich ihn und habe ich Lange Freude an dem Gerät - oder gebe ich ihn zurück und kann eben einfach nicht die Software nutzen.

Kann mir  jemand von Euch konstruktive Hilfe geben wie ich damit umgehe?
Ist  jemand unter Euch mit langjähriger Hardware-Erfahrung und kann etwas zu 
 diesen Werten sagen?
Wie lange macht das dass Gerät mit? Und sind diese Werte "akzeptabel"?

Ich mein klar ist es ein Laptop und es ist ja unglaubliche Hardware verbaut auf engsten Raum. Aber dass es mittlerweile so krass zugeht hätte ich nicht gedacht.
Das habe ich einfach nicht bedacht bei der Anschaffung.

Wiegesagt überlege ich ihn sonst 
 zurück zu geben und irgendwann mal wieder einen Standrechner mit 
 normaler Kühlung zu holen. Es muss ja kein Laptop sein und es 
 macht ja kein Sinn sich jetzt so ein teueres Gerät anzuschaffen, wenn 
 aufgrund der enormen Hitzeentwicklung in einem halbem Jahr der 
 Verschleiss der Teile beginnt und vllt. der ganze Rechner in seiner 
 Lebensdauer damit enorm gefährdet ist.

Über Hilfestellung würde ich mich sehr freuen.
Viele Grüße 

p.s. im Idel ist Prozessor so zwischen 40 - und 50 bis teilweise 60 Grad und die GPU so um die 40 °C.


----------



## SimonG (22. Januar 2020)

Die Temperaturen würde ich als "normal" bezeichnen. Die CPU ist von Intel bis 100°C spezifiziert und taktet sich automatisch runter sobalt es bedenklich wird. Das nutzen die Laptop Hersteller natürlich aus.

Halten kann man davon was man möchte.


----------



## Cinnayum (22. Januar 2020)

Aaaaalso:

Notebooktechnik ist nicht wirklich mit Desktoptechnik vergleichbar.
Im Notebook (mit Optimus-Technik) übernimmt die UHD6xx die Bildausgabe. Die muss immer an sein, sonst siehst du nix.
Die Nvidia rechnet die Pixel aus und die UHD steuert das Display an.
Von daher begrenzt diese auch (theoretisch) die max. erreichbare Auflösung.

Dann sind die von dir genannten Temperaturen völlig unkritisch. Meine -M -H -HQ etc. CPUs laufen seit Jahren auf 90°C+. Das macht denen gar nix.
Einzig, wenn sie unter Last drosseln oder sogar ausgehen, müsstest du schauen, was los ist. (Staub entfernen)
Ich würde die Lüfterkurve vermutlich sogar noch großzügiger einstellen, dass der erst über 80°C voll aufdreht.
Der Wärmeaustausch hängt nicht nur von der Drehzahl, sondern auch vom Temperaturunterschied zur Umgebung ab, so dass eine 80°C-CPU die gleichen 45W deutlich leiser loswird als eine, die mit Gewalt unter 70°C gehalten wird.

Was du zur Temperatursenkung machen könntest:
Mit Intel-XTU einfach die höchsten Multiplikatoren sperren (also stumpf alle mal -x Werte für die Lastszenarien 1-6 Kerne um 2 absenken).

Wenn du die Kiste behalten willst, dann solltest du noch die WLP auf CPU / GPU durch richtig richtig gute ersetzen. (Grizzly Kryonaut oder Gelid Extreme)
Das bringt geringere Temperatur, besseres Ansprechverhalten der Kühlung und weniger Krach.
Dafür musst du natürlich die Unterseite öffnen und ein paar Schrauben drinnen lösen, was je nach Hersteller keinen Einfluss auf die Garantie hat, aber die 14-Tage Rückgabe erschwert oder verhindert.
Wenn das NB lange an einer Stelle steht, kannst du außerdem noch hinten irgendwas drunter legen (2 Tempo-Packungen, gerolltes Küchenhandtuch etc.) oder gleich ein Coolingpad kaufen. Dann kann man nicht nur angenehmer tippen, durch die bessere Zufuhr mit Luft, holst du auch noch mal ein paar Grad raus.

Wenn das Spiel so alt ist, kannst du auch Vsync anschalten und die Bildrate dadurch auf (vermutlich) 60 FPS begrenzen. Dann gibt es weniger zu rechnen und auch weniger Abwärme. Das würde dein Problem in modernen Titeln aber natürlich nicht lösen.


----------



## HGHarti (22. Januar 2020)

Genau aus diesem Grund kommt mit mir zum spielen kein Lappi mehr ins Haus.

Hatte schon welche von 1000 bis über 2000€ gehabt.

Ein Gamer Notebook von Asus was über 2000€ gekostet hat wurde so heiß das ich es eingeschickt habe um die Grafikeinheit zu tauschen.Nach wenigen Wochen das selbe Problem.Mein Bruder hatte das selbe Gerät und die gleichen Probleme.

Aus Erfahrung wusste ich das die Kühlleistung im laufe der Jahre nach lässt und habe mich dann von dem Gerät wieder getrennt.

Bei dem Lapi meiner Frau war es nach 3-4 Jahren so das er beim Spielen von CounterStrike zu warm wurde und aus ging.Lüfter reinigen und hochbocken ect brachte nur geringen Erfolg.


----------



## raceandsound (22. Januar 2020)

HGHarti schrieb:


> Genau aus diesem Grund kommt mit mir zum spielen kein Lappi mehr ins Haus.
> 
> Hatte schon welche von 1000 bis über 2000€ gehabt.
> 
> ...



Da hast du aber echt Pech gehabt.
Generell werden Gamer Laptops natürlich wärmer.
Ich bin bei Gott kein Asus Fan, aber gerade deren Gamerlaptops gehören meist (heisst aber nicht immer) zu den besten punkto Kühlleistung.
Hatte in den letzten 10 Jahren 3 oder 4 Asus "Gamer" Laptops und bei keinem einzigen Temp.-Probleme.
Generell kann ich nur empfehlen, sich vorher auf Notebookcheck die Tests zu den möglichen Wunschkandidaten durchzulesen.
Die machen genug Tests, da  kann man dann einer möglichen Fehlkonstruktion aus dem Wege gehen.

@W32_PDA_Lm

Acer Aspire Nitro 5 im Test: Gaming-Notebook mit ordentlich Ausdauer - Notebookcheck.com Tests

Genau dein Gerät haben sie bei Notebookcheck getestet.
Temps dürften normal sein, sofern mit hohen Einstellungen gespielt wird!


----------



## Lichtbringer1 (22. Januar 2020)

Ich hatte für 30 Tage das Dell Xps 15 9570 (i7 8750h, gtx 1050 ti) da.  Dieses erreichte noch höhere Temperaturen. Das scheint also normal zu sein. Abschaltungen aufgrund von Hitze waren da auch Alltag bis ich Throttlestop installiert und ein paar Tutorials dazu angesehen habe. Googel mal nach deiner Cpu. Das Hitzeproblem ist seit Jahren bekannt.


----------



## asarualim (22. Januar 2020)

ich hatte das nitro auch schon, allerdings mit einer i5..
die wärmeentwickung scheint mir aber auch mit einem i7 eher problematisch zu sein..
kenne aber, wenn die auslastung und die lüfter ganz plötzlich hochdrehen..wenn das notebook von acer vorinstalliert ist und zb utilities drauf liegen, kanns sein, dass die den energiesparplan dauernd umstellen, der sollte zumindest auf ausgewogen bleiben..
auch kanns helfen, wenn man den maximalen leistungszustand des prozessors in der erweiterten energieverwaltung mal auf 99% setzt, damit deaktiviert man den hyperboost,..läuft dann etwas angenehmer, ohne wesentlich leistung zu verlieren..
sonst mal testen, liegt irgendwelche bloatware drauf? wie ist die cpu  und ressourcenmonitor auslastung sonst, tritt das hitzeproblem auch bei anderen spielen oder anwendungen auf? 
in welchen einstellungen läuft das spiel?  und sind auch sicher die passenden treiber da?
vllt ist auch die thermale steuerung vom bios nicht so gut, gibt es vllt sogar ein neueeres biosupdate? 
oder vllt ist auch einfach das board schlecht getaktet..hatte bei einem anderen acer mal lüfterproblemee, was vom acer service dann irgendwie umgetaktet wurde und nun viel ruhiger läuft, möglich das sowas auch mit dem chipsatz geht..


----------



## Gast1658005803 (28. Januar 2020)

Hallo
Vielen Dank für Eure vielen und sehr ausführlichen Antworten.
Tatsächlich habe ich ihn jetzt behalten. Ich habe ihn hochgebockt und habe momentan im Winter das Fenster angekippt damit kalte Luft beim zocken reinkommt.
Das bringt aber nicht immer was. An manchen Tagen ist er bei 66-79 °C, heute war er bspw. beim zocken wieder über teilweise 85 °C.
Die Werte bei HWinfo64 zeigen mir nach dem Spielen immer Maximalwerte bei 93° - 94° C an. Das ist schon ganz schön viel.
Bei CoreTemp ist hinter jedem Core nach dem Zocken *immer* ein Ausrufezeichen..
HWinfo nehme ich in Verbindung mit RiverTunerStatisticServer um mir die Werte während des spielens anzeigen zu lassen.

In Bezug auf Eure Hinweise, den Core bzw. die Spannung bzw. irgendwelche Takts runterzusetzen, traue ich mir das unter keinen Umständen zu.
Ich möchte an diesem Gerät NICHTS Hardwareseitig verändern.
Dafür habe ich viel viel zu wenig Durchblick und durchschaue die ganzen Zusammenhänge nicht.
Außerdem kenne ich mich selbst - bei mir geht dann immer was kaputt. Früher habe ich mir die Rechner - die zum Glück alle selbst preiswert zusammengebaut waren -  oft zerschossen.
Das war nicht schlimm da sie nie teuer waren - bei diesem Laptop wäre das jedoch eine Katastrophe.

Ich habe ehrlich gesagt schon großes Bedenken HWInfo64 laufen zu lassen, da man dort in den Einstellungen ebenfalls irgendwelche Takt-CPU-Punkte setzen kann und ich hab immer ein mulmiges Gefühl das tool zu nutzen da ich nicht weiss, ob er *Wirklich* nur ausliesst oder auch was an der Spannung oder am Takt oder was auch immer verändern. Sonst gebe es diese Funktionen ja nicht?

Leider habe ich nun bemerkt dass ich scheinbar Grafikfehler - also irgendwie ganz komische Grafikfragmente - beim zocken habe.
Also so ganz in Ordnung ist das nicht - und das nach 2 Wochen benutzung. 
Dazu habe ich hier noch mal expliziet geschrieben:
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...top-acer-nitro-5-an517-51-a.html#post10186521

Ich habe mal Prime95 laufen lassen - natürlich hatte ich auch hier ehrlich gesagt noch keine Ressourcen übrig gehabt mich mit den ganzen Einstellungen auseinander zu setzen - bedeutet ich hab es einfach gestartet mit den Voreinstellungen eben: und der CPU ist NICHT über 65-69 °C warm geworden.

Es muss also im Spiel an der Intel UHD 630 liegen, die ja im Die(?) mit drinn ist, dass diese mit angeht und dann noch mal bis 20°C zusätzlich verursacht?

Alles in allem würde ich mich endlich gern mal richtig freuen über meinen Neuen Rechner.
Manchmal mach ich das auch - aber dann kommt eben doch wieder Neue Sachen hinzu die wieder beobachtet werden wollen..
Er ist Pfleilschnell und es läuft alles super - aber die Temperatur und jetzt diese Grafikfragmente machen mir Sorgen.
Ich habe absolut keine Lust auf den Stress wegen Zurückgeben, Umtausch, warten und so weiter.

Aber die 14 Tage Rückgabe ist nun vorbei, wenn dann läuft alles über Garantie.
Ihr schreibt, 85°C sind normal und OK.
Wenn dem so ist wäre es ja in Ordnung. 
Beste Grüße


----------



## wuselsurfer (29. Januar 2020)

W32_PDA_Lm schrieb:


> Hallo
> Vielen Dank für Eure vielen und sehr ausführlichen Antworten.
> Tatsächlich habe ich ihn jetzt behalten. Ich habe ihn hochgebockt und habe momentan im Winter das Fenster angekippt damit kalte Luft beim zocken reinkommt.
> Das bringt aber nicht immer was. An manchen Tagen ist er bei 66-79 °C, heute war er bspw. beim zocken wieder über teilweise 85 °C.
> Die Werte bei HWinfo64 zeigen mir nach dem Spielen immer Maximalwerte bei 93° - 94° C an. Das ist schon ganz schön viel.


Nein, das ist normal bei dem Gerät:
Acer Aspire Nitro 5 im Test: Gaming-Notebook mit ordentlich Ausdauer - Notebookcheck.com Tests.


W32_PDA_Lm schrieb:


> Bei CoreTemp ist  ...


 Vergiß Core Temp.


W32_PDA_Lm schrieb:


> Ich habe ehrlich gesagt schon großes Bedenken HWInfo64 laufen zu lassen, da man dort in den Einstellungen ebenfalls irgendwelche Takt-CPU-Punkte setzen kann und ich hab immer ein mulmiges Gefühl das tool zu nutzen da ich nicht weiss, ob er *Wirklich* nur ausliesst oder auch was an der Spannung oder am Takt oder was auch immer verändern. Sonst gebe es diese Funktionen ja nicht?


  Du kannst mit HW*Info*nichts am Gerät verstellen.



W32_PDA_Lm schrieb:


> Leider habe ich nun bemerkt dass ich scheinbar Grafikfehler - also irgendwie ganz komische Grafikfragmente - beim zocken habe.
> Also so ganz in Ordnung ist das nicht - und das nach 2 Wochen benutzung.
> Dazu habe ich hier noch mal expliziet geschrieben:
> https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...top-acer-nitro-5-an517-51-a.html#post10186521
> ...


Kannst Du das mal aufzeichnen als Video?


----------

